# Acacia, Gaia and Zoelle - From my last litter.



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Acacia - ruby eyed pied/broken black doe. She's an absolute snuggler, as soon as she is in my hand, she goes all blobby and relaxed 
















Gaia - odd-eyed pied/broken black doe. She's a little more on the skittish side, but she is such a poser!






























Zoelle - she dislikes the camera but I managed to get a few pictures


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I like Acacia the best.  They are all cute though.


----------



## Veritai (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my they are GORGEOUS.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

What they said ^ 
Lol


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Is gaia longhair? I love them!
But I really adore longhaired ones ^^


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

soekoe said:


> Is gaia longhair? I love them!
> But I really adore longhaired ones ^^


She's one of my poorer long hairs but yes, yes she is


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

I lovelovelove Gaia. Such a cutie. <3


----------

